# Signs, Signs, everywhere signs.....



## ronlane (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, it's cheesy but it seems that a lot of my best work has been of signs lately. I was looking back at the ones that people on here liked and on 500px. Some of these have been posted on TPF before. There are 10, I'm not asking for C&C, just wanting to share. Hope you enjoy.

1) Mercantile




Mercantile by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

2) Church or law??




Law or Church? by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

3) Dunlap Codding




Stockyard-downtown walk-38 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr



4) Colcord




Stockyard-downtown walk-55 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

5) Lunch box




Stockyard-downtown walk-45 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

6) The bus has gone




Stockyard-downtown walk-41 b&amp;w by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

7) Dueling pianos




Time for tunes by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

8) Yukon train station




Afternoon walk-3-2 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

9) KD - Not only good at basketball.








Sat morning riverwalk-21 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

10) Need some furniture




Chickasha walk-18 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice set.  A lot of thought went into these.   Ed


----------



## ronlane (Jan 26, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Nice set.  A lot of thought went into these.   Ed



Thanks oldhippy. It just sort of came together from the walks that I've been taking since October.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 26, 2014)

Good stuff here Ron. . just good ol' fashion photography...Very entertaining


----------



## ronlane (Jan 26, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Good stuff here Ron. . just good ol' fashion photography...Very entertaining



Well thank you Rick. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## BobSaget (Jan 26, 2014)

I was looking at your last one thinking about how on occasion I've seen an old painted sign on the side of a building with a new store front. I think there might be something in capturing both, showing what was and what is now.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 26, 2014)

BobSaget said:


> I was looking at your last one thinking about how on occasion I've seen an old painted sign on the side of a building with a new store front. I think there might be something in capturing both, showing what was and what is now.



I see what you are getting at there Bob and I have seen it too. That one was from a smaller town southwest of OKC, but there are a bunch of that in the bricktown area of OKC.

Now, to figure out how to show them in the same photos or do you put them together in the same jpeg?


----------



## BobSaget (Jan 26, 2014)

I was thinking same photo with emphasis, whether lighting or perspective, on the old business sign.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 26, 2014)

BobSaget said:


> I was thinking same photo with emphasis, whether lighting or perspective, on the old business sign.



Sounds like a good project for sure.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 26, 2014)

Great series Ron!


----------



## Tiller (Jan 26, 2014)

I enjoy the church and law firm lol


----------



## ronlane (Jan 26, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Great series Ron!



Thank you tirediron.



Tiller said:


> I enjoy the church and law firm lol



Thanks Tiller, that irony is what makes that one so fun. The contrast in the name, just felt that I needed to push the processing contrast.


----------



## Tiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey hey hey, who said anything about irony? I go to church and will be going to law school  Stop stereotyping, Ron. Jeez


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 26, 2014)

I love photographing signs.  Great set.


----------



## jenko (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice set! My favs are Dunlap #3, Lunchbox #5, and Dueling Pianos #7.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 26, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Hey hey hey, who said anything about irony? I go to church and will be going to law school  Stop stereotyping, Ron. Jeez



That's not the irony part. It's the law firm in a Church that is the irony. Not stereotyping, just thinking of the "ambulance chasers". I wish you all the best in Law school.



wyogirl said:


> I love photographing signs.  Great set.



Thank you.



jenko said:


> Nice set! My favs are Dunlap #3, Lunchbox #5, and Dueling Pianos #7.



Thanks jenko. The Lunchbox one is on my list to be retaken.


----------



## Tiller (Jan 26, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > Hey hey hey, who said anything about irony? I go to church and will be going to law school  Stop stereotyping, Ron. Jeez
> ...



You're telling me they're in the same building? Now that is weird lol.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 26, 2014)

Tiller said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Tiller said:
> ...



No, I don't believe so. That is an old Church that has been bought and updated by this Law firm. There is a lot of activity like that around the OKC downtown area. Lots of new building but that is condos and apartments. The old building are being re-done and updated and used for all kinds of things.


----------



## Tiller (Jan 26, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



Oh ok I see now. That makes more sense  I should go tell my pastor that I am going to buy out the church building


----------



## ronlane (Jan 26, 2014)

Tiller said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Tiller said:
> ...



Yeah, now that's the idea. (You can "rent" it out to them on Sunday's.)


----------



## Derrel (Jan 26, 2014)

*Do this! Don't do that! Can't you read the signs?*

NICE theme Ron!!!! And well-done my friend, well done!


----------



## terri (Jan 26, 2014)

Derrel said:


> *Do this! Don't do that! Can't you read the signs?*
> 
> NICE theme Ron!!!! And well-done my friend, well done!



   That's all I could think of while looking at the series....   well, not really.   I was thinking how great these old signs are and what a great job Ron did with them.     

But that damn song IS stuck in my head now.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 26, 2014)

Gosh, when I was in high school I about wore that song out on an...8-track mix tape....OMGosh...I'm giving away awful age clues here!!!


----------



## Luke345678 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice series. I especially like the first one.


----------



## limr (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice work, Ron!


----------



## annamaria (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice set favs are 1, 5 and 8.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you Derrel, Terri, Luke, Limr and Spanishgirleyes.

Terri, I'm sorry to put that song in your head. (but you have to admit that it's better than "what does the fox say") lol


----------



## timor (Jan 27, 2014)

Good job Ron. For me to #1 (amazing !), #5 we already discussed at length and #8, very nice tonal dynamics and compo ( good choice of angle).


----------



## ronlane (Jan 27, 2014)

timor said:


> Good job Ron. For me to #1 (amazing !), #5 we already discussed at length and #8, very nice tonal dynamics and compo ( good choice of angle).



Thanks timor. Yes, we have talked about #5 at length and I was going to re-shoot that this weekend but ran out of time and was on the other side of downtown. I want to get that one and the Colcord sign at a better angle.


----------



## timor (Jan 27, 2014)

ronlane said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Good job Ron. For me to #1 (amazing !), #5 we already discussed at length and #8, very nice tonal dynamics and compo ( good choice of angle).
> ...


:thumbup:


----------

